
Russia’s Playbook for Social Media Disinformation Has Gone Global - CapitalistCartr
https://www.nytimes.com/2019/01/31/technology/twitter-disinformation-united-states-russia.html
======
ivankolev
I think the best way to limit the effectiveness of such campaigns is to have
well-educated people. Of course, having critically thinking, sceptic
population is very unwieldy.

